# [OT] Apple passa a x86

## SilverXXX

Adesso è sicuro: apple passerà ad intel (e ha detto che tutti gli osx sono stati anche fatti per x86, visto che c'erano).

Pensieri? Considerazioni?

ps. spero escano i nuovi ibook 12 pollici, vorrei proprio un portatile da 6 ore, se passasero ai p-m non so se ci arrivano  :Sad: 

----------

## silian87

Putroppo i rumors erano veri.. Jobs si e' presentato al keynote con un pentium4 con la beta di osx leopard.... e non ci rimane che piangere:

http://news.com.com/Apple+to+ditch+IBM%2C+switch+to+Intel+chips/2100-1006_3-5731398.html

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## silian87

Ops... qualcuno ha aperto un topic un pelini prima di me... chiudetemelo pure, sry  :Sad: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345985.html

----------

## xchris

ammesso e concesso che ci sara' il passaggio (finche non vedo...non credo)

Sara' interessante vedere se Apple lascera' eseguire il suo OS anche su comuni PC.

(dubito)

----------

## silian87

Beh... dicevo che jobs usava un pentium 4 al keynote....

Secondo me il discorso e' molto semplice... la apple ha fatto tanti soldi con l'ipod e mac-mini, e si e' resa conto che forse puo' ancora entrare nel mercato.. per farlo deve fare roba economica (usare i PC comuni) e mantenere le sue figherie (vedisi pannelli trasparenti).

La apple vuole il mercato.

----------

## CarloJekko

Qiundi il mac si separa dal suo SO oppure solo il processore motorola verrà rimpiazzato?

----------

## hardskinone

È proprio ufficiale, c´è la entry su /. che rimanda qui. La cosa "curiosa" è che avevano versioni per x86 dei loro software da quasi cinque anni.

x CarloJekko

La seconda che hai detto.

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread si silian87.

----------

## xchris

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Beh... dicevo che jobs usava un pentium 4 al keynote....
> 
> 

 

questo non e' significativo.

E' possibile che fosse una MB particolare,oppure che al momento del rilascio lo "lockino" sul loro hardware.(anche se montano un P4)

cmq e' ancor presto per trarre conclusioni

----------

## CarloJekko

lo salderanno  e poi lo incateneranno  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## flocchini

la soluzione ventilata da X assomiglierebbe a palladium...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> la soluzione ventilata da X assomiglierebbe a palladium... 

 

si e la vicinanza con la notizia su palladium a mio parere non è così campata in aria...

----------

## flocchini

I conti tornano, intel implementa palladium perche' apple vuole far girare osx solo sulle macchine che apple produce per lei... se fosse davvero cosi' e' meno dannoso di quanto sembri visto che permette a osx di girare *solo* su quella piattaforma non non limita quella piattaforma a far girare *solo* osx... Ma credo poco che apple lasci l'eventuale possibilita' (al di la' dell'intrinseco masochismo da parte dell'utente che faccia una scelta del genere) di far girare anche XP su una macchina simile. Chissa' come si comporteranno nei confronti di linux... Manca ancora qualche tassello

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mah qui intel ciurla nel manico. Da un lato smentisce che il DRM ci sarà nei pentium D (anche se DRM no, ma altre 75948593 sigle di protezioni diverse sì), dall'altra sta storia con apple e concordo con peach che nn sia un caso. Sapendo quanto sono closed nei cfr del loro HW nn mi stupirei se ci fosse qualche blocco per far sì che ci girino solo OSX e soci.

Adesso IMHO ci sarà da divertirsi: chissà i mac isti sfegatati, quelli x cui RISC è meglio, cosa diranno  :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

ah ho letto che cmq useranno anche AMD, sembra sui server, mentre gli intel saranno per i PC.

Domanda: e sui portatili? PentiumM o AMD Turon? Magari tutti e 2: ibook con P M e power con Turon  :Smile:  Chissà se fan magheggi e la batteria la fan durar d+ che con n x86 normale

Ed infine, yellowdog e le altre distro per PPC? Se usano una architettura x86, linux dovrebbe esser più facilmente portabile su "apple", salvo blocchi HW infami, o dimentico qualche particolare ?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

mah.. finchè non vedrò la notizia sul sito ufficiale della apple non ci crederò!

----------

## !equilibrium

MACOSX girerà comunque solo su prodotti Apple e non sui normali PC x86

----------

## formica

E se fosse la fine di Microsoft? 

E se MacOSX continuasse ad essere semi-free, o magari diventasse totalmete free?

E' solo un sogno???

----------

## Sparker

imho sarebbe stato una buona occasione per intel per mollare quelli accrocchi di finti CISC dei P6 e passare finalmente a dei RISC puri.

Peccato

P.S. per chi non lo sapesse, dal Pentium2 in poi le cpu Intel sono RISC ma con un layer di conversione/ottimizzazione CISC->RISC

P.P.S. che questa tecnica abbia dato buoni risultati è indubbio, ma sempre un accrocchio resta...

----------

## emix

Non so voi, ma io ci sono rimasto un pò male... credo che anche IBM non l'abbia presa benissimo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *emix wrote:*   

> Non so voi, ma io ci sono rimasto un pò male... credo che anche IBM non l'abbia presa benissimo 

 

Perchè IBM?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *emix wrote:*   

> Non so voi, ma io ci sono rimasto un pò male... credo che anche IBM non l'abbia presa benissimo 

 

questo accordo Apple vs Intel va avanti da parecchio tempo (anni mi pare), la apple sono anni che si lamenta del fatto che IBM è lenta nello sviluppo dei PPC, e la stessa IBM ha affermato pubblicamente + volte che lo sviluppo del PPC non è molto remunerativa per lei visto che Apple rappresenta solo il 2% del mercato globale; quindi, non direi proprio che ci è rimasta male, anzi lo sapeva benissimo già da un po  :Wink: 

----------

## sktrdie

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> MACOSX girerà comunque solo su prodotti Apple e non sui normali PC x86

 

Ma sara' possibile far girare Windows su i prodotti Apple. infatti Apple non nega la compatibilita' dei suoi nuovi processori con la casa Microsoft.

Essendo compatibile a microsoft le prossime aspettative saranno quelle di avere maggiore compatiblita' anche con Linux, questo e' bene per noi.

Come sappiamo la Appl ha sempre distrubuito prodotti e computer di eleganza e bellezza unica... Immagginate i prossimi computer della apple compatibili come un x86, fantastico per Linux. 

Certo pero' a me la Intel non mi ha mai detto niente...

Apple con intel e' come mangiare la frutta con la pasta, come bere dell'acqua in un bicchiere di cognac.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> Ma sara' possibile far girare Windows su i prodotti Apple. infatti Apple non nega la compatibilita' dei suoi nuovi processori con la casa Microsoft.

 

ehh?? mica ha detto questo Jobs nel suo annuncio, qui si parla solo di passaggio di processori da PPC a x86, null'altro. Jobs ha solo detto che il suo MACOSX e tutto il software Apple gira anche su Intel grazie all'uso di "Rosetta", cito:

```
Rosetta is a dymanic binary translator. Runs PowerPC code on Intel-baesd Macs. Transparent to users. Pretty fast. Jobs demos Rosetta used to run PowerPC macs on Intel-based Macs. Jobs shows Microsoft Excel/Word running on Intel-based Mac (without any porting and/or recompiling). Jobs also shows Photoshop CS2 with all plugins that are translated and run on Intel-based Mac without significant speed decrease. [10:46 am]
```

non si parla di MACOSX su normali PC, si parla di Prodotti Apple in cui il processore PPC viene sostituito da un processore Intel. punto.

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> Essendo compatibile a microsoft le prossime aspettative saranno quelle di avere maggiore compatiblita' anche con Linux, questo e' bene per noi.

 

Apple compatibile a microsoft? non l'ho capita questa frase comunque  :Very Happy: 

comunque si parla di porting del software Apple per essere compatibile con i nuovi Intel, non che i software targati MS potranno girare nativamente anche su Apple, sono 2 cose diverse.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

hmhmhmh... sono curioso di sapere cosa ne pensa bill... e cosa linus che s'è da poco comprato un pbook per smanettare anche con ppc ^^

----------

## lavish

Cito da una discussione su IRC: *Quote:*   

> Microsoft su ppc (xbox) e Apple su Intel...siamo al delirio

 

È anche il mio pensiero  :Confused: 

----------

## leonida

Adesso che la Xbox girava in demo con dei G5.

Cos'è, si sono scambiati i processori??!!  :Smile: 

Come vecchio MacUser  :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit: Opps, lavish mi ha preceduto di un minuto

----------

## sktrdie

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *sktrdie wrote:*   Ma sara' possibile far girare Windows su i prodotti Apple. infatti Apple non nega la compatibilita' dei suoi nuovi processori con la casa Microsoft. 
> 
> ehh?? mica ha detto questo Jobs nel suo annuncio, qui si parla solo di passaggio di processori da PPC a x86, null'altro. Jobs ha solo detto che il suo MACOSX e tutto il software Apple gira anche su Intel grazie all'uso di "Rosetta", cito:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Eventualmente se Mac OS X verra' portato su un'altro processore come (x86 -sul quale in generale parte windows) sara' appunto possibile pensare a sua volta che con le nuove macchine Apple sara' possibile far partire Windows e quindi Linux. E' un semplice x86 che con varie modifiche diventa come quello di oggi che usiamo comunemente. Quindi compatibile con Linux, ecco perche' e' un bene per noi:

http://www.macitynet.it/macity/aA21626/index.shtml

"Noi non lo supporteremo - dice Schiller - ma non faremo nulla per impedirlo"

----------

## !equilibrium

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> Eventualmente se Mac OS X verra' portato su un'altro processore come (x86 -sul quale in generale parte windows) sara' appunto possibile pensare a sua volta che con le nuove macchine Apple sara' possibile far partire Windows e quindi Linux. E' un semplice x86 che con varie modifiche diventa come quello di oggi che usiamo comunemente. Quindi compatibile con Linux, ecco perche' e' un bene per noi:
> 
> http://www.macitynet.it/macity/aA21626/index.shtml
> 
> "Noi non lo supporteremo - dice Schiller - ma non faremo nulla per impedirlo"

 

è una dichiarazione fatta dopo l'annuncio di Jobs ecco perchè non l'avevo letta,

interessante, però non mi convince molto come cosa; mi convince di + "linux on Apple" (ma sono ovviamente di parte  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Microsoft su ppc (xbox) e Apple su Intel...siamo al delirio 

 Nah, è solo l'apocalisse. Se vedete sti benedetti cavalieri dell'apocalisse, ditegli di non calpestar le aiuole, che il giardiniere a cupertino è tre settimane che ci sclera dietro... forse S, Giovanni si deve esser perso qualche cosa nel trascrivere

----------

## FreeManAtomic

Proprio ora che IBM aveva tirato fuori i Cell  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*    *Quote:*   Microsoft su ppc (xbox) e Apple su Intel...siamo al delirio  Nah, è solo l'apocalisse. Se vedete sti benedetti cavalieri dell'apocalisse, ditegli di non calpestar le aiuole, che il giardiniere a cupertino è tre settimane che ci sclera dietro... forse S, Giovanni si deve esser perso qualche cosa nel trascrivere

 

ed è pure uscita la nuova Debian sarge!!!

è davvero l'apocalisse allora!!!

bon per oggi ho le ho sparate fin troppo grosse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sktrdie

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è una dichiarazione fatta dopo l'annuncio di Jobs ecco perchè non l'avevo letta,
> 
> interessante, però non mi convince molto come cosa; mi convince di + "linux on Apple" (ma sono ovviamente di parte  )

 

certo anche a me convince molto di + Linux on Apple.

Chissa' se pero' Apple riesce a creare lo stesso tipo di macchine anche con Intel.

Ricordo che con hardware PPC si per fattori di temperatura che di spazio si riuscivano a trovare spazi piccoli con hardware potenti, solo a pensare il mac mini ed i vari portatili ultra piccoli della Apple, che viaggiano a potenze molto alte (e' questa la forza di PPC).

Spero solo che questo  passaggio continui a portare innovazioni  alla tecnologia, certo lasciare dietro PPC e' sicuramente  un fattore negativo.

Ormai senza companie come la Apple che investono su un processore cosi' all'avanguardia come PPC, diciamo che per utlizzo "desktop"  la PPC scendera', processore troppo avanzato e costoso per uso comune sara' usato solo nei "laboratori" e da varie aziende.

Ormai x86 e' alla base del nostro utilizzo comune. Vedo un futuro pieno di innovazioni e cambiamenti...

----------

## xchris

a dire il vero sti ppc non e' che siano una bomba in fatto di prestazioni.

Ho un paio di ppc ed entrambi non brillano per le prestazioni (sono altre le caratteristiche che li rendono unici)

Se Intel dara' una spinta...ben venga... anche se e' qualche cosa che mi sconvolge ad essere sincero.

E' stato confermato (a quanto letto ) che solo le macchine x86/apple potranno far girare Osx.

http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=4175

... aiuto ... mi sento spaesato...

----------

## sktrdie

 *xchris wrote:*   

> a dire il vero sti ppc non e' che siano una bomba in fatto di prestazioni.
> 
> Ho un paio di ppc ed entrambi non brillano per le prestazioni (sono altre le caratteristiche che li rendono unici)
> 
> Se Intel dara' una spinta...ben venga... anche se e' qualche cosa che mi sconvolge ad essere sincero.
> ...

 

si Mac OS X potra' partire solo e soltanto da prodotti Apple... credo che  la Apple lavorera' duro per  impedire a chiunque di portare Mac OS X su un hardware non fatto da loro. In ogni modo sara' illegale visto che e' un software prodotto da loro che potra' soltanto partire dai loro prodotti

PS: certo quel sito e' veramente brutto...dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Un altro personaggio che non dormirà sonni tranquilli è Linus Torvalds. Ora che Mac OS X gira su Intel e i Mac caleranno quindi di prezzo, quanti altri geek smetteranno di interessarsi a Linux e abbracceranno Apple? Mac OS X è per molti appassionati un compromesso felice: uno UNIX che non fa tribolare con la gestione hardware, eterna palla al piede di Linux. Certo Linux rappresenta un'ideologia ben diversa, e non è soltanto PC ma anzi è principalmente orientato al mondo embedded e ai server, ma le speranze di vedere massicciamente Linux sul desktop calano di colpo.

 

ma cosa dice mai questo. anzi con hardware apple x86 saranno + gli user Linux secondo me.Last edited by sktrdie on Mon Jun 06, 2005 10:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## !equilibrium

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> Chissa' se pero' Apple riesce a creare lo stesso tipo di macchine anche con Intel.

 

con Intel no di sicuro, infatti ha relegato Intel sui prodotti di fascia economica, mentre per le workstation userà AMD visto che la stessa AMD ha annunciato che presto abbandonerà l'architettura x86 per diventare una CPU RISC a tutti gli effetti (e ha pure aggiunto che ora resterà un simil CISC-RISC ma quando farà il salto di qualità se ne sbatterà altamente della retrocompatibilità e saranno gli altri a doversi adattare e non viceversa).

 *Quote:*   

> Ricordo che con hardware PPC si per fattori di temperatura che di spazio si riuscivano a trovare spazi piccoli con hardware potenti, solo a pensare il mac mini ed i vari portatili ultra piccoli della Apple, che viaggiano a potenze molto alte (e' questa la forza di PPC).
> 
> Spero solo che questo  passaggio continui a portare innovazioni  alla tecnologia, certo lasciare dietro PPC e' sicuramente  un fattore negativo.
> 
> Ormai senza companie come la Apple che investono su un processore cosi' all'avanguardia come PPC, diciamo che per utlizzo "desktop"  la PPC scendera', processore troppo avanzato e costoso per uso comune sara' usato solo nei "laboratori" e da varie aziende.
> ...

 

bhe diciamo che Apple darà un forte contributo nella crescita di AMD come futuro processore RISC per workstation, IBM si sa, si lamentava da troppo tempo degli scarsi introiti nello sviluppo di PPC e di voler abbandonare il tutto, quindi AMD potrebbe essere la soluzione + mirata (Apple produrrà gli stessi prodotti con costi più contenuti); la vedo male per MS invece (quindi anche questo è un fattore positivo dal mio punto di vista) perchè sicuramente Apple si porterà via una fetta di mercato molto più grande di quella attuale, a tutto svantaggio di Bill.

spero solo non diventi un flop economico per Apple come avvenne quando fece il passaggio da 68K a IBM.

----------

## sktrdie

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *sktrdie wrote:*   Chissa' se pero' Apple riesce a creare lo stesso tipo di macchine anche con Intel. 
> 
> con Intel no di sicuro, infatti ha relegato Intel sui prodotti di fascia economica, mentre per le workstation userà AMD visto che la stessa AMD ha annunciato che presto abbandonerà l'architettura x86 per diventare una CPU RISC a tutti gli effetti (e ha pure aggiunto che ora resterà un simil CISC-RISC ma quando farà il salto di qualità se ne sbatterà altamente della retrocompatibilità e saranno gli altri a doversi adattare e non viceversa).
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ricordo che con hardware PPC si per fattori di temperatura che di spazio si riuscivano a trovare spazi piccoli con hardware potenti, solo a pensare il mac mini ed i vari portatili ultra piccoli della Apple, che viaggiano a potenze molto alte (e' questa la forza di PPC).
> ...

 

la RISC sarebbe PPC no?

Cmq non sapevo che AMD stesse cambiando da x86 a PPC! FIGATA!

per me i vantaggi di PPC sono  enormi, e se sfruttati bene si possono avere risultati davvero stupefacenti.

forza AMD!

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusate... adesso faccio la parte del coglionauta di turno che non ha capito niente...

si sta dicendo che Apple adotterà la piattaforma Intel, giusto? quindi uscirà un OSX per Intel...

mi sfugge dove sia il problema: sarebbe solo un altro dei tanti sistemi operativi che ci sono in giro. perché tanto scalpore? cos'è che mi è sfuggito?

a me OSX piace molto. se avessi la possibilità di installarlo sul mio portatile, insomma... la cosa non mi farebbe di certo schifo

----------

## wildancer

Mah... che dire... PPC secondo me farà una brutta fine purtroppo... Esistono processori piu potenti da piazzare in laboratorio ragazzi! Vedi sparc 64...

Peccato, il ppc l'ho sempre pensato come ottimo processore per desktop, migliore sotto molti versi rispetto al vecchio x86! ma se ora lo lascia pure apple andrà allo sfacello, come l'alpha!! Ormai il futuro dei personal computer è x86_64 alla faccia del ppc64 che mi aveva fatto sognare! il capitalismo porta al regresso, una volta tanto è palese!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> a me OSX piace molto. se avessi la possibilità di installarlo sul mio portatile, insomma... la cosa non mi farebbe di certo schifo

 

no MACOSX girerà solo sui prodotti Apple, sarebbe bello il contrario, ma non è cosi (purtroppo)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   a me OSX piace molto. se avessi la possibilità di installarlo sul mio portatile, insomma... la cosa non mi farebbe di certo schifo 
> 
> no MACOSX girerà solo sui prodotti Apple, sarebbe bello il contrario, ma non è cosi (purtroppo)

 

allora scusate ma non ho capito niente.

Apple passa a Intel... e che diavolo gli fa girare sopra?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Apple passa a x86 [intel x fascia consumer] -> vero

OSX gira e girerà solo su HW Apple -> vero

OSX gira su qualunque x86 -> falso

----------

## alexerre

Mi ero appena affacciato al mondo apple apprezzando ppc.

Ora sono sconcertato...

Spero vivamente che Jobs e compagni creino una piattaforma unica e riescano a portare un nuovo processore risc 64bit sulle macchine apple del futuro.

Altrimenti sarà il solito nuovo pc che dopo il primo boom sarà impolverato sugli scafali insieme a tanti altri...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Wow, ho appreso la notizia da qualche giorno.

Che dire, cade un mito.

Il mito dell'Apple, sempre fuori dagli schemi.

Monterà un "banale" x86 e perderà, per me, quel qualcosa che la distingueva dalla massa.

Ora sì che diventeranno solo PC sciccosi...

Mah, si sa che Jobs ha preso poche cantonate, ma anche quando sbaglia lo fa in grande!

Non ho mai avuto un Mac, ma se l'avessi avuto mi sarei sentito tradito.

Si sono inchinati alla legge del mercato, proprio la Apple che mai seguiva la corrente (anzi, spesso ha lasciato la scia che gli altri seguono tuttora a fatica).

Ok, le prestazioni del PPC forse non sono ad oggi migliori di un P4 EE (Enel Edition, 'mazza quanto succhiano  :Laughing:  ) ma i PowerPC sono diversi, migliori (architetturalmente).

Ma poi, la Xbox 360 monterà un processore IBM triplo core da 3.2Ghz: non potevano usare quello?!

Dite che zio Bill se l'è fatto fare solo per se?

E il Cell?

E dite che scatta l'inciucio con DRM, Palladium, NTSC, e varie cazzabubole?

Ma porc...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Scomparirà un altro grande protagonista del mondo dei processori, ucciso dal mercato, mentre dinosauri architetturali (leggi x86) vengono tenuti in vita artificialmente da troppo tempo...

Speriamo che AMD abbandoni davvero l'x86 e punti ad un RISC puro!

Tanto chi se ne frega, noi del pinguino aspetteremmo non più di qualche mese per avere un nuovo port del kernel Linux!

68k, Alpha, PowerPC rest in peace, God bless you!  :Smile: 

Ah, dimenticavo: è tutta una mia opinione!  :Wink: 

----------

## alexerre

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [cuttone]
> 
> Speriamo che AMD abbandoni davvero l'x86 e punti ad un RISC puro!
> ...

 

Il fatto che amd passi ad un risc puro può essere una cosa buona e giusta.

Spero solo che questa mossa di Jobbs e compagnia bella non sia la più grande ca*****ta del secolo ma una mossa commerciale

spinga avanti l'innovazione e la tecnlogia verso un nuovo modo di concepire il computing.

Btw mi sento triste....

/me piange disperato per l'addio a PPC.

----------

## alexerre

E' ufficiale  :Crying or Very sad: 

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/jun/06intel.html

----------

## flocchini

Io spero solo che per qualche strano scherzo del destino si riesca a far girare (legalmente) osx sugli x86 non apple... Sarebbe davvero l'Apocalisse

----------

## otaku

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> PS: certo quel sito e' veramente brutto...dice:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Un altro personaggio che non dormirà sonni tranquilli è Linus Torvalds. Ora che Mac OS X gira su Intel e i Mac caleranno quindi di prezzo, quanti altri geek smetteranno di interessarsi a Linux e abbracceranno Apple? Mac OS X è per molti appassionati un compromesso felice: uno UNIX che non fa tribolare con la gestione hardware, eterna palla al piede di Linux. Certo Linux rappresenta un'ideologia ben diversa, e non è soltanto PC ma anzi è principalmente orientato al mondo embedded e ai server, ma le speranze di vedere massicciamente Linux sul desktop calano di colpo. 
> 
> ma cosa dice mai questo. anzi con hardware apple x86 saranno + gli user Linux secondo me.

 

L'articolo è di Paolo Attivissimo, e ti assicuro che non è il primo che passa.

Forse questo paragrafo è un po' contorto,  forese la parola geek è usata fuori luogo, ma molto probabilmente gli utenti stanchi delle schermate blu di M$, potranno prendere in considerazione l'acquisto di un mac, che col passaggio a x86 sarà molto più economico (pur mantenendo il nome che si è fatta negli anni), quindi la situazione (secondo il mio modestissimo parere) dovrebbe rimanere uguale a quella odierna, ovvero, gli utenti finti alternativi compreranno mac, gli utonti più incalliti resteranno a M$, e i più smanettoni resteranno/passeranno a linux.

Per un port di linux sui nuovi mac x86, bisognerà aspettare un eventuale supporto di gcc... e magari anche un estensione del kernel, per supportare tutto il nuovo hardware che verrà prodotto, in quanto penso che apple si costruisca da se tutti i vari componenti.

Ovviamente tutto questo post è una serie di supposizioni, invito chiunque a smentirle/confermarle.

dopo questa mi metto a letto, mi scuso in anitcipo per i vari errori frutto del sonno  :Razz: 

----------

## flocchini

beh io ho sempre stimato attivissimo ma secondo me stavolta ha un po' toppato o parla di cose che non conosce molto a fondo... Linux tribola cn l'hardware perche' ha la pretesa di gestire anche le cose piu' esotiche, trovo il paragone con l'harware del mac inopportuno visto che in questo caso si tratta invece di hardware molto piu' limitato, vedremo su x86 come se la cavera' e con quale hardware sara' compatibile/equpaggiato.

Io invece la vedo al contrario, osx e' uno unix "imbastardito" e forse il passaggio a osx aprira' uno spiraglio in piu' a livello di compatibilita'/portabilita' del software... Sono un sognatore e lo so  :Wink:  ma secondo me la "priorita' " e' eliminare o rompere il monopolio di windows e qualunque sia la strada, benvenga.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> beh io ho sempre stimato attivissimo ma secondo me stavolta ha un po' toppato o parla di cose che non conosce molto a fondo... Linux tribola cn l'hardware perche' ha la pretesa di gestire anche le cose piu' esotiche, trovo il paragone con l'harware del mac inopportuno visto che in questo caso si tratta invece di hardware molto piu' limitato, vedremo su x86 come se la cavera' e con quale hardware sara' compatibile/equpaggiato.
> 
> Io invece la vedo al contrario, osx e' uno unix "imbastardito" e forse il passaggio a osx aprira' uno spiraglio in piu' a livello di compatibilita'/portabilita' del software... Sono un sognatore e lo so  ma secondo me la "priorita' " e' eliminare o rompere il monopolio di windows e qualunque sia la strada, benvenga.

 

quoto  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Cito da una discussione su IRC: *Quote:*   Microsoft su ppc (xbox) e Apple su Intel...siamo al delirio 
> 
> È anche il mio pensiero 

 

Penso sia la frase piu' significativa  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Il fatto che amd passi ad un risc puro può essere una cosa buona e giusta.

 

Alla fin fine potrebbe essere la mossa che spariglia il mercato delle CPU.

In ogni caso la cosa mi lascia abbastanza triste, non per apple in sé (se hanno decido questa mossa i conti in tasca se li sono fatti) ma per il venire meno di un'architettura alternativa all'x86.

In quanto alle ventilate possibilità di mettere OsX su un "PC standard" piuttosto che il contrario.... beh conscendo apple credo che implementerà una versione basica del Thrusted Computing (aka Palladium) ben prima di M$ ovvero probabilmente sarà tollerato il mettere su altri OS su hardware apple ma molto difficilmente OsX funzionerà su altre piattaforme.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *paolo attivissimo wrote:*   

> Un altro personaggio che non dormirà sonni tranquilli è Linus Torvalds. Ora che Mac OS X gira su Intel e i Mac caleranno quindi di prezzo, quanti altri geek smetteranno di interessarsi a Linux e abbracceranno Apple? Mac OS X è per molti appassionati un compromesso felice: uno UNIX che non fa tribolare con la gestione hardware, eterna palla al piede di Linux. Certo Linux rappresenta un'ideologia ben diversa, e non è soltanto PC ma anzi è principalmente orientato al mondo embedded e ai server, ma le speranze di vedere massicciamente Linux sul desktop calano di colpo.

 

Io nn credo che le cose andranno così: han detto solo che cambiano proc, mica che fan diventare le loro macchine "aperte" e standard. Loro campano sull'HW quindi è logico aspettarsi che nn saranno dei x86 "standard". Spero per loro che miglioreranno nelle prestazioni, ma non credo che i prezzi scenderanno -> se costano come ora non credo che molti butteranno via il loro PC per un Apple. 

Inoltre bisogna sempre vedere che accrocchi saranno i futuri apple x86, ora come ora sì, linux su ppc ci va, ma molte cose nn vanno bene come con mac osx, mentre su piattafroma x86 pura, avendo HW decente sensori, suspend [è il primo esempio che m è venuto in mente] e ammenicoli vari funzionano. 

Inoltre bisogna vedere se nonostante il passaggio ad arch intel i vari produttori d sw per linux rilasceranno sw compatibile con questi nuovi apple: due esempi sopra tutti mi vengono in mente: il plugin flash e i drivers nvidia.

Infine anche se apple non fà più ppc, ci sono altre architetture  :Smile: 

<OT mode ON>

Non saran belli quanto i powerbook, ma power lo sono di certo ed hanno un certo fascino  :Smile: 

http://www.tadpolecomputer.com/html/products/mobile/

http://www.tadpolecomputer.com/pdf/products/mobile/bullfrog-dual/bullfrog-dual_datasheet-2.pdf [occhio che è pesante, ed il parallelepipedo che c'è sotto è una docking station, nn è parte integrante del portatile  :Smile:  ]

http://www.naturetech.com.tw/_products/_888P.html

http://www.naturetech.com.tw/_products/_Meso999.html

<OT mode OFF>

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Infine anche se apple non fà più ppc, ci sono altre architetture  

 

Si, ma vorrei avitare di dover mettere su un mutuo per comprarle.

Con apple, in fondo, stando sotto i 2k euro ne trovavi per tutti i gusti....

----------

## otaku

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> trovo il paragone con l'harware del mac inopportuno visto che in questo caso si tratta invece di hardware molto piu' limitato, vedremo su x86 come se la cavera' e con quale hardware sara' compatibile/equpaggiato.

 

Appunto perche limitato mac supporterà solo il suo hardware, credo che l'unico pezzo hardware "esterno" sarà la scheda video.

Se così non fosse, apple diventerebbe un comune assemblatore di componenti, con qualche lucina e trasparenza in più  :Sad: 

----------

## Guglie

scusate se continuo l'OT

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Non saran belli quanto i powerbook, ma power lo sono di certo ed hanno un certo fascino 
> 
> http://www.tadpolecomputer.com/html/products/mobile/
> 
> 

 

avete idea di quanto possa durare la batteria su questi sparc?

----------

## Gitanovic

Io nell'articolo su apple.com ho letto solo che la apple passa ai cpu intel... non c'era scritto in nessun posto che l'architettura sarebbe x86. Forse mi sbaglio, ma mi fido molto di più del canale ufficiale della apple, e credo quindi che l'architettura non sarà affato cisc ma continuerà ad essere puramente risc. Almeno IMHO.

----------

## X-Act!

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho mai avuto un Mac, ma se l'avessi avuto mi sarei sentito tradito.
> 
> Si sono inchinati alla legge del mercato, proprio la Apple che mai seguiva la corrente (anzi, spesso ha lasciato la scia che gli altri seguono tuttora a fatica).
> ...

 

Io non la vedo come un "inchinarsi alla legge del mercato": apple ha sempre fatto computer eccezionali, architetture migliori, prestazioni elevate, design meraviglioso, un sistema operativo senza schermate blu, ecc. Un Mac costava di più e ti dava qlc in +! Oggi già le prestazioni si stanno livellando: come tu dici, un PPC non è certo superiore agli ultimi x86, pur avendo un'architettura certamente migliore! (è da dire che anche i prezzi si stanno livellando: cercate un portatile da 12" e vedete se ne trovate qualcuno che costa meno di un powerbook...)

Steve Jobs vuole continuare a vendere macchine di un certo livello e purtroppo rischia di non poterlo fare a causa di IBM! Perchè non c'è ancora un portatile con processore G5? Certo avrebbero potuto farlo scendendo a qualche piccolo compromesso (in termini di riscaldamento e durata della batteria) ma non hanno voluto per non vendere un prodotto che non avrebbe rispettato i loro standard (che sono alti)!

Secondo me apple vuole mantenere la sua esclusività continuando a fare macchine più "belle" non solo esteticamente e per farlo vuole puntare sul cavallo più in forma che ad oggi (almeno secondo loro) è Intel.

Detto questo, il mac mini mi attira sempre di più e ora che ho uno stipendio è davvero vicino...

PS: è ufficiale l'accordo con intel, ma non c'è nulla più delle chiacchiere sull'accordo con AMD. Così a naso non credo che apple si "metta in affari" con entrambe (purtroppo)...

----------

## SilverXXX

Allora, da quel che ne è uscito sui mac x86 girerà windows (e quindi molto probabilmente anche linux), ma macosx non girerà su pc non-apple (anche se molto probabilmente......) e si l'architettura è ovviamente x86, per due motivi: 1) il pc che jobs usava, montava un pentium 4; 2) gli itanium 2 sono processori server e costano come tali. Cmq l'architettura ppc (parlo degli ultimi tempi, fine g4 inizio g5, prima non so) non è mai stata sopra, prestazionalmente parlando, alla x86, per prezzi di macchina simili (con i soldi del pmac più grosso, ci si fa circa un dual opteron; e cmq lo ha ammesso anche jobs, ma è normale, si chiama marketing).

ps. ma quando mai c'è stata la possibilita di vedere massicciamente linux su desktop  :Question: 

----------

## jp10hp

mah...personalmente sono tristissimo, mi cade un mito...secondo me c'è sotto qualcosa, sicuramente apple ora punta al mercato consumer e le politiche di prezzo e prodotto recenti ne sono la prova..io ho pensato anche ad una cosa del genere: perchè la gente(nel senso gli utonti) ora come ora  non compra il mac??? perchè è figo, però è diverso da windows e poi i programmi windows non ci sono, non c'è winmx, dvdshrink, winamp  bla bla certo che passando a x86 nn ci vorrà niente ad avere su mac tutto il software che oggi gira su windows o addirittura - perdonate l'eresia ma purtroppo è così - Windows sul mac...insomma forse così la transazione windows->mac diventerà decisamente più facile e questo è certo un bene...peccato che si vada a sacrificare un'ottima architettura come ppc, e la riprova di questo è il fatto che sia stata scelta per i videogiochi dove l'efficenza dell'architettura non è certo cosa secondaria! Aggiungo poi che personalmente apprezzavo la "lentezza" di evoluzione dei processori PPC così lontana dall'alienante corsa ai MHz del mondo pc...prima ti compravi un mac ed eri a posto per anni, ora dopo un mese sarai già obsoleto perchè esce il Pentium Super Mega Extreem Edition QuadriCore! Ma almeno non poteva passare ad AMD  :Very Happy:  ! Continueranno a sviluppare per PPC?..io volevo regalarmi un PBook   :Crying or Very sad: 

Fine dello sfogo

----------

## redview

sono depressissimo come jp10hp.

a parte che vedo tramontare il mio desiderio di regalarmi un mac e di avere un utente chiamato powermati..

..però oltre a questo motivo (importantissimo) nn capisco proprio questo passaggio.

eh sì che ultimamente si tessevano le lodi di amd..le console per giochi sono passate a ppc..apple ha sfornato i g5 e dopo qualche settimana passa ad intel?!  mah..

avranno i loro ottimi motivi, quindi sono ottimista..

 :Laughing: 

PS: tuttavia, sbattella.. :Sad: 

----------

## SilverXXX

I ppc (specialmente quelli delle nuove console, soprattutto CELL) vanno bene solo con programmi altamente ottimizzati e preparati apposta per quel tipo di procio. L'esatto contrario di un utilizzo generale. Un x86, al contrario, se la cava abbastanza bene in tutto (certo nel calcolo vettoriale parallelo, il cell gli dà un sacco di botte, ma solo in quello). E i pc si usano per un pò di tutto.

----------

## jp10hp

 *redview wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avranno i loro ottimi motivi, quindi sono ottimista..
> 
> 

 

 io nn sono per niente ottimista...nel senso, sicuramente apple avrà un grosso tornaconto e la sua fetta di mercato si ingrandirà..ma questo si paga di fatto in un abbassamento inevitabile della qualità di un prodotto eccellente, in modo che sia più digeribile ed economicamente abbordabile per la massa degli utonti che - si sa - non sono bene in grado di discriminare ciò che è di qualità da ciò che non lo è...anzi, vedi windows o scene tipo:"quello c'ha i led blu quindi è meglio e poi ha il processore Pentium a 3Giga!" (almeno questa è la mia opinione personale, anche se il p4EE straccia un G4 sono convinto che PPC sia meglio di x86)Last edited by jp10hp on Tue Jun 07, 2005 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SilverXXX

Si intendeva nel senso che un a64 straccia un g5 (l'a64 x2 con su gentoo sarò la mia prossima cpu, e sono convitno avrò molta + potenza di un dual g5, e cmq anche un p4 va di pià di un g5). Il g4, al contrario, anche se lento permette a un portatilino (quindi senza batterie giganti) di arrivare a 5 ore reali di utilizzo non intensivo, che un centrino lv o ulv (montati nei piccoli portatili) non fa fare fare (bisogna dire che cmq l'ibook 12, rispetto ad altri ultra portatili non è proprio piccolo, ma ha il costo dalla sua).

----------

## thewally

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Mah... che dire... PPC secondo me farà una brutta fine purtroppo... 

 

Se continua cosi' la apple andra' in fallimento...

L'ancora di salvezza sarebbe rendere compatibile (totalmente) con x86 Mac OsX, e soprattutto renderlo OpenSource. Questo aumenterebbe il parco programmi degli utenti MAC. Creerebbe la possibilita' di passare a Mac per chiunque (eliminando l'ostacolo prezzo PPC). E tutti gli utenti potrebbero fruire dell'accessibilita' per cui e' famoso MAC OS X. Inoltre, tornerebbero alla ribalta gli "*nix like".

Non nascondo che nell'utopistica possibilita' di un passaggio a licenza OpenSource (non voglio essagerare dicendo GPL  :Rolling Eyes:  ), lavorerei volentieri allo sviluppo di Mac OS  :Very Happy: 

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ormai il futuro dei personal computer è x86_64 alla faccia del ppc64 che mi aveva fatto sognare! il capitalismo porta al regresso, una volta tanto è palese! 

 

Non posso che appoggiare in pieno. quoto e ri-quoto.

The Wally

----------

## thewally

Scusate, ma ora che anche PPC chiude i battenti.

Nel momento in cui entrera' in auge lo sfacelo "Palladium", assumendo per ipotesi (non tanto asssurda) che anche AMD segua Intel, in quale architettura potremmo fuggire?

Seriamente, avete alternative valide ad x86?

----------

## emix

 *thewally wrote:*   

> L'ancora di salvezza sarebbe rendere compatibile (totalmente) con x86 Mac OsX, e soprattutto renderlo OpenSource.

 

Fantascienza! Primo perché la Apple guadagna con l'hardware più che col software (Mac OS X costa 129 Euro). Figurati poi se lo rendono opensource. A quel punto sarebbe il fallimento. Cosa venderebbero se si potesse mettere gratis Mac OS su un assemblato da 4 soldi?

----------

## emix

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> ... e la stessa IBM ha affermato pubblicamente + volte che lo sviluppo del PPC non è molto remunerativa per lei visto che Apple rappresenta solo il 2% del mercato globale; quindi, non direi proprio che ci è rimasta male...

 

E' una questione di immagine. Se uno dei tuoi partner più prestigiosi ti abbandona a causa della poca competitività dei tuoi prodotti sicuramente non ti fai una buona pubblicità.

----------

## silian87

Beh che dire... volete un ppc? Ecco:

http://vendors.gentoo.org

http://www.pegasosppc.com

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, anche io sono molto triste per questa decisione, ma starò a vedere... non posso fare altro. Spero che il mio PB duri per molti anni.

----------

## alexerre

Onestamente dopo un piccolo momento di tristezza, da neo macchista, credo che non ci sia poi tutto questo sfacelo in questa decisione.

Onestamente credo che Jobs e Apple sarebbero affondati se fossero rimasti con PPC.

Una cosa solo: Jobs poteva anche evitarsi, l'anno scorso, di dire che il G5 fosse il processore più potente al mondo.

Non credo che questa mossa favorirà palladium. E' molto probabile che lo studio fatto da apple sia stato quello di calcolare la percentuale di portabilità su una piattaforma x86 pentium like, tuttavia credo che l'ambizione sia quella di avere un proc x86 proprietario fornito da intel ma costruito ad hoc per avere un osx brillante come su ppc.

Il resto verrà da se...Onestamente avrei preferito un join con AMD e la tendenza verso il risc puro.

Staremo a vedere...Intanto il mio pbook me lo tengo stretto e mi coccolerò il ppc finchè non sarà del tutto fiacco  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

quello che mi spaventa da possessore di ppc e' che con "rosetta" sara' possibile eseguire codice per ppc su x86...

ma il contrario???

molte software house svilupperanno su x86 e ppc vera' dimenticato (non nell'immediato)

Conclusione.. chi ha ppc si trovera' nel giro di qualche anno con una macchina senza carne fresca (software nuovo)

Servirebbe rosetta-bis...

spero di sbagliarmi...

----------

## alexerre

 *xchris wrote:*   

> quello che mi spaventa da possessore di ppc e' che con "rosetta" sara' possibile eseguire codice per ppc su x86...
> 
> ma il contrario???
> 
> molte software house svilupperanno su x86 e ppc vera' dimenticato (non nell'immediato)
> ...

 

tranquillo, il FAT garantisce la retro portabilità su PPC. 

Quindi in teoria - e qui garantisce Steve  :Wink:  - le applicazioni future saranno crossplatform. Ovviamente finchè le prestazioni di ppc saranno insostenibili e quindi saremo costretti a mandarlo in pensione.

E' disponibile il webcast del keynote, da cui si capisce di più  :Wink: 

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/wwdc05/

----------

## emix

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Conclusione.. chi ha ppc si trovera' nel giro di qualche anno con una macchina senza carne fresca (software nuovo)

 

Ho visto il WWDC2005 e la soluzione a questo problema dovrebbe essere l'universal binary. Quando compili un'applicazione sviluppata con xcode (l'ambiente di sviluppo della apple) ti viene chiesto di scegliere l'architettura (intel, ppc o entrambe). Se scegli entrambe le architetture viene generato un unico binario capace di essere eseguito su entrambe le architetture. Questo ovviamente genererà un eseguibile più "grande", ma ti permetterà di creare applicazioni che girano indifferentemente su intel o ppc, in un modo assolutamente trasparente sia per l'utente che per lo sviluppatore.

Invece sarei curioso di sapere se la Apple continuerà ad usare il GCC come compilatore per le prossime versioni di Mac OS X o se passerà a quello della Intel... chissà  :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

bhe... almeno questo mi e' di conforto.

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Conclusione.. chi ha ppc si trovera' nel giro di qualche anno con una macchina senza carne fresca (software nuovo)
> 
> 

 

Penso che chi usera' gentoo su ppc (come il sottoscritto) sara' quello ad avere meno problemi di software.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexerre

ma lo sviluppo per ppc continuera' oppure varra' affosato da questa news  :Confused: 

----------

## emix

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> ma lo sviluppo per ppc continuera' oppure varra' affosato da questa news 

 

Sono sicuro che continuerà, perché secondo me passerà ancora molto tempo prima che i ppc verranno completamente dismessi.

----------

## alexerre

 *emix wrote:*   

> Sono sicuro che continuerà, perché secondo me passerà ancora molto tempo prima che i ppc verranno completamente dismessi.

 

oltrettutto sembra che Linus Torvald abbia appena ricevuto un pbook  :Rolling Eyes: 

Vabbe' staremo a vedere...

----------

## lavish

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> oltrettutto sembra che Linus Torvald abbia appena ricevuto un pbook 
> 
> Vabbe' staremo a vedere...

 

Non era un dual g5? Ad ogni modo, sarei curioso di sapere cosa ne pensa Linus su questa faccenda, anche se immagino non possa considerarsi entusiasta... un'altra persona di cui mi interesserebbe sentire l'opinione è shev (non lo dico per sfottere i convinti macchisti, ma perchè mi interessa davvero sapere che ne pensa)

cya

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non era un dual g5?

 

Si ricordo anche io questo.

----------

## silian87

Io vi posso dire che Shev come sempre e' un fedele macchista che segue le direttive della casa madre  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing: 

A parte gli scherzi speriamo che lo sviluppo su ppc continui  :Confused: 

----------

## alexerre

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non era un dual g5?
> 
> 

 

si avete ragione, ho detto un'eresia..

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Io vi posso dire che Shev come sempre e' un fedele macchista che segue le direttive della casa madre   

 

Poverino, probabilmente sono due notti che girovaga per l'applestore cercando di comprare il P4 che ha usato Jobs per la presentazione  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## shev

 *lavish wrote:*   

> un'altra persona di cui mi interesserebbe sentire l'opinione è shev (non lo dico per sfottere i convinti macchisti, ma perchè mi interessa davvero sapere che ne pensa)

 

Mi avete evocato, eccomi  :Wink: 

Allora, secondo me la questione è semplice, come tale sarò abbastanza sintetico (chi volesse approfondire può farlo contattandomi via im):

- i ppc attuali sono ottimi processori per prestazioni, architettura etc. Non capisco chi dice che, solo alla luce di questo switch a x86, il ppc non sia poi tanto prestante. Il passaggio a x86 è fatto esclusivamente in ottica futura: la roadmap di IBM non garantisce uno sviluppo certo e affidabile per i propri processori, come pure Freescale (ex Motorola). Il core businness delle due aziende (per i processori) si sta spostando sulle console, che hanno ben altre esigenze e peculiarità architetturali di quelle di un processore per pc. Come tale il passaggio a x86 era obbligato se non si voleva arrivare tra uno o due anni ad avere macchine non competitive e prive di possibilità di evoluzione (come già sta accedendo con i portatili Apple). Ma i Mac attuali sono ottime macchine, sicuramente competitive. E il futuro che ha spinto allo switch (non a caso Jobs ha detto che i processori intel che verranno usati non saranno quelli esistenti oggi, ma quelli presenti nella roadmap intel). Il ppc non morirà di certo, semplicemente resterà vivo in altri ambiti (embedded, vedi ultimissimo prodotto di Freescale, console, vedi IBM).

- AMD non fornirà, almeno ora, processori a Apple. La partnership è con Intel e basta (AMD non offriva sufficenti garanzie)

- Alla fine cambierà poco: si avranno mac con processore x86 su cui girerà macosx (eventualmente linux, con la novità windows: non male direi...). Punto. Macosx non girerà su altre macchine, se lo diccono Jobs e la Apple mi fido (vivono di hardware, stanno pianificando da anni la cosa: non possono permettersi il contrario). Ci posso essere caso mai vantaggi non da poco: hardware più ampio ed economico tra cui scegliere, compatibilità maggiore, pretazioni ed evoluzione più sicura e rapida. Qualità costruttiva stile, design e tutto il resto non cambieranno: sarà sempre Apple a costruire le sue macchine, scegliere i componenti, la compatibilità e tutto il resto. Lo fanno da anni, lo faranno ancora per anni 

- Insomma, cambierà poco e se cambierà, sarà in positvo con un certo incremento della quota di mercato di Apple.

- Resta da vedere cosa accadrà in questo periodo di transizioni con le vendite, ma considerando la forte liquidità attuale, la fiducia del pubblico e della critica (che si rispecchia sulle azioni aapl, che non stanno risentendo molto dellannuncio) e lattenta pianificazione che è stata dimostrata, credo non lascerà troppo il segno.

Insomma, in poche parole: la scelta giusta (anche se obbligata) al momento giusto. Senza dimenticare che quel geniale personaggio d'un Jobs ne sa una più del diavolo, sono curioso di sapere cosa ancora non ha rivelato...  :Wink: 

p.s.: maligni, sono rimasto un po' sotto shock, ma più scopro dettagli sulla cosa, più divento ottimista: ci sono margini per fare il botto! E si, appena uscirà il primo macintel lo comprerò certamete  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## emix

 *shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: maligni, sono rimasto un po' sotto shock, ma più scopro dettagli sulla cosa, più divento ottimista: ci sono margini per fare il botto! E si, appena uscirà il primo macintel lo comprerò certamete 

 

Quoto e sottoscrivo  :Cool: 

----------

## xchris

 *shev wrote:*   

>  Non capisco chi dice che, solo alla luce di questo switch a x86, il ppc non sia poi tanto prestante. 

 

io non lo dico solo ora...

da quando ho preso un G5 e un G4 (1,6ghz e 1,33ghz rispettivamente) non sono mai rimasto favorevolmente impressionato dalla velocita.

(sia in ambito Osx che Linux,sia nel utilizzo quotidiano che nella compilazione)

Per il resto,se ho 2 Apple,significa che li apprezzo moltissimo.

Dico solo che non hanno di certo un processore molto performante.

(un P4 3ghz bastona ampiamente entrambi...)

Chiaramente IMHO.

Ciao

----------

## shev

 *xchris wrote:*   

> io non lo dico solo ora...
> 
> da quando ho preso un G5 e un G4 (1,6ghz e 1,33ghz rispettivamente) non sono mai rimasto favorevolmente impressionato dalla velocita.
> 
> (sia in ambito Osx che Linux,sia nel utilizzo quotidiano che nella compilazione)

 

Sisi, non mi riferivo a te in particolare. Era un discorso generale, molti utenti in giro per la rete stanno prendendo questo switch come un'ammissione che l'architettura ppc fa schifo, che gli attuali processori non vanno etc etc. Non è vero, sono ottimi processori con ottime prestazioni e caratteristiche; magari non al top di mercato, ma sempre e cmq ottimi prodotti con un'ottima longevità. Lo switch è fatto perchè tali ottimi prodotti non hanno aspettative di crescita per mancanza di interesse da parte di IBM e incapacità di Freescale, oltre che per vari altri motivi. Quindi, per non restare a piedi o trovarsi bloccati in futuro, s'è pensato di fare lo switch. Tutto qui, nulla di personale  :Smile: 

(ovviamente anche ciò che scrivo io è IMVHO)

----------

## sktrdie

ma chi vuole un x86 quando c'e' PPC ? o altre architteture molto + avanzate...

----------

## flocchini

io ho trovato un articolo molto interessante qua -> http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2436&p=1

----------

## hardskinone

Trovo tutta questa faccenda una questione di sopravvivenza da parte di Apple. Prima di giudicare preferisco aspettare di vedere le prime macchine macintel. Mi piacerebbe però sapere in quale maniera impediranno al MacOS di girare su computer non Apple. Qualcuno ha maggiori informazioni a proposito?

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Trovo tutta questa faccenda una questione di sopravvivenza da parte di Apple. Prima di giudicare preferisco aspettare di vedere le prime macchine macintel. Mi piacerebbe però sapere in quale maniera impediranno al MacOS di girare su computer non Apple. Qualcuno ha maggiori informazioni a proposito?

 

Io temo che questo sarà possibile proprio grazie all'introduzione di Palladium...

strano il fatto che le due cose siano state annunciate a pochi giorni di distanza l'una dall'altra non trovate??  :Confused: 

----------

## alexerre

 *shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: maligni, sono rimasto un po' sotto shock, ma più scopro dettagli sulla cosa, più divento ottimista: ci sono margini per fare il botto! E si, appena uscirà il primo macintel lo comprerò certamete 

 

Quoto ed approvo

Ps ho sempre apprezzato lo spirito ottimista di shev  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

L'architettura x86 è meglio di quella ppc nonostante le varie pezze e i pesanti bagagli di retro compatibilità. Ma sono il primo a dire che quando l'attuale tecnologia al silicio darà il collo (e non tra così tanto tempo come pensano altri, per me) si passerà ad una architetture migliore spreo, ma che sarà cmq ispirata alla x86.

E sono seriamente convinte che apple (se fosse furba) passerà a icc per i suoi software. E cmq il passaggio per me è stato fatto a intel piuttosto che asd amd anche per altri motivi: intel puù fornire ogni singolo chip necessario ad apple (escluse le schede video), amd no. Lo stesso vale per i portatili.

ps. l'x86 è meglio perchè non ti devi scervellare per ottenere buone prestazioni: qualunque schifezza di codice gira a velocità decente. PPC non è proprio così (cell è poi l'estremizzazione di questo fattore, motivo per cui in rete si è detto tanto che la ps3 sarà difficilissima da programmare)

----------

## nomadsoul

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Beh che dire... volete un ppc? Ecco:
> 
> http://vendors.gentoo.org
> 
> http://www.pegasosppc.com

 

quoto!

----------

## redview

ma comprare un *book nel giro di qualche mese (con ppc quindi) è una cosa intelligente o è una cavolata visto il futuro intel?

----------

## alexerre

 *redview wrote:*   

> ma comprare un *book nel giro di qualche mese (con ppc quindi) è una cosa intelligente o è una cavolata visto il futuro intel?

 

se non lo avessi lo comprerei  :Wink: 

Te lo fai durare 3-4 anni e dopo di che ti prendi un mactel che si spera sia ormai rodato...

----------

## RenfildDust

http://www.apple.com/it/pr/comunicati/2005/06/06-Intel_2006.html

Scioccante.. che delusione..

----------

## lavish

Prova a cercare "Apple" con il quick search nel forum italiano....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di RenfildDust con questo.

----------

## sktrdie

io che sono un amante della portabilita' e ritengo che i computer da desktop sono utilizzati solo per server..

quindi per uso generale ho un bel portatile, Powerbook.

Ritengo PPC avanzata proprio in questo mondo portatile... la sua architettura e potenza, allo stesso tempo il suo poco consumo di watt e la sua temperatura bassa, e le sue dimensioni, sono davvero fattori importantissimo per il mondo portatile.

Certo per quanto riguarda la potenza, c'e' l'Opteron che e' troppo una bomba, ma vai a vedere quanto consuma e quanto riscalda, e sai che casino che fa...

La Apple ci ha provato con il G5 dove nessuno ci aveva mai provato, creando un 64 bit di uso comune, questo ti fa vedere la potenza ed espandibilita' del PPC.

PPC e' un architettura avanzatissima, che secondo me se + seguita da compagnie come la Apple avra' un futuro emozionante.

la Genesi sta facendo un bel lavoro, spero continui cosi' e magari un giorno ci regala un bel portatile PPC.

per quanto riguarda portatili x86 non e' ho mai avuto esperienza, ma da quello che ho sentito, sono grandi, costosi, riscaldano molto e la batteria non dura neanche tanto..

un ibook a 1000 euro, dico solo questo.

peccato che la Apple lascia la mia speranza.

Ad ogni modo ho un x86 ma come server

----------

## alexerre

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per quanto riguarda portatili x86 non e' ho mai avuto esperienza, ma da quello che ho sentito, sono grandi, costosi, riscaldano molto e la batteria non dura neanche tanto..

 

speriamo che anche apple nn faccia questa fine...Ma ho fiducia in Steve e tutto il suo staff  :Wink: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda portatili x86 non e' ho mai avuto esperienza, ma da quello che ho sentito, sono grandi, costosi, riscaldano molto e la batteria non dura neanche tanto..

 Adesso, va bene essere affezionati alla mela, ma non finiamo nella fantatecnologia, nel mac elitarismo e nel mio cugggino mio cugggino  :Wink:  . Ci sono ottimi portatili x86 con un consumo parsimonioso della batteria, silenziosi ed esteticamente gradevoli.

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Adesso, va bene essere affezionati alla mela, ma non finiamo nella fantatecnologia, nel mac elitarismo e nel mio cugggino mio cugggino  . Ci sono ottimi portatili x86 con un consumo parsimonioso della batteria, silenziosi ed esteticamente gradevoli.

 

Ad esempio il mio  :Very Happy: 

Come detto da .:deadhead:. non cominciamo a fare "falsa testimonianza", gli ibook/powerbook sono ottimi portatili ma ci sono anche ottimi portatili x86.

----------

## federico

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per quanto riguarda portatili x86 non e' ho mai avuto esperienza, ma da quello che ho sentito, sono grandi, costosi, riscaldano molto e la batteria non dura neanche tanto..
> 
> un ibook a 1000 euro, dico solo questo.

 

Si ma a prendere la fetecchia ci sono x86 portatili a 6,700 euro...

Considerando i modelli serii apple i prezzi sono lungi dall'essere bassi

----------

## xchris

non è proprio IT pero' non volevo generare altro OT

Attenzione a non bruciare il ppc!!!

Campagna di richiamo per certe batterie.

https://depot.info.apple.com/batteryexchange/index.html?lang=it

ciao

----------

## -YoShi-

e io che volevo fare il grande passo.. a sto punto mi conviene aspettare..

Spero solo che in futuro nn bisognerà installare anche su OsX le directX per far funzionare il sistema..  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## alexerre

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> e io che volevo fare il grande passo.. a sto punto mi conviene aspettare..

 

Io lo prenderei se fossi in te...

Onstamente non rinuncerei all'ebrezza di aver avuto tra le mani un PPC. 

Ora che la migrazione sarà completa su x86 il tuo pc sarà abbastanza usato per essere cambiato  :Wink: 

my2cents

----------

## -YoShi-

Be ma sono uno che si affezziona abbastanza alle cose, fai te che sto usando ancora un p3 500 mhz su slot 1  :Smile:  ( per l'update delle kdelibs-3.4.1 è andato tutta notte..  :Razz:  )

E poi nn vorrei prendere una cosa che poi nel giro di un annetto è già vecchia..

Cazzuola volevo passare a mac anche per il fatto che invecchiano abbastanza lentamente.. Se adesso la mela mi passa a intel e amd, vedendo con che velocità sfornano CPU siamo a posto.. ogni 2 mesi faranno il restyling e l'apple store collasserà, o collasseranno i webmaster con gli update...

----------

## xchris

infatti il mio G5 (che sto vendendo) si e' svalutato notevolemente...

grazie Eppol  :Smile: 

----------

## 5p4wN

Prima era una questione di estetica e di prestazioni ora sarà solo di estetica

credo che apple si sia tirata la zappa sui piedi e cmq sotto ci sono sempre interessi economici come sempre. E cmq costano un bel pò e francamente sono fuori dalla portata delle mie tasche al momento quindi....

----------

## xchris

siete pessimisti...

Se Jobs dice cosi' ci sara' un ottimo motivo e spiegazione...

Sara' cmq un HARDWARE standard e questo assicurerà a Steve & Co di ottimizzare il tutto.

IMHO

----------

## -YoShi-

Sarà.. ma mi sembra che apple voglia diventare come una Dell o una Hp che ha come unico vantaggio l'estetica dei case un po più carina e un Os proprietario anzichè in licenza.

 Piccola galleria fotografica della conferenza di Jobs.

----------

## xchris

mah.. io dubito.

Non ci resta che aspettare...  :Smile: 

----------

## alexerre

 *xchris wrote:*   

> infatti il mio G5 (che sto vendendo) si e' svalutato notevolemente...
> 
> grazie Eppol 

 

come mai lo vendi?

----------

